# Need Advice for Smoking Pork Burgers!!!



## monctynj (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

My wife and I have been using our Weber Smokey Mountain Cooker pretty much every weekend and loving it!!!  We do pork shoulders, brisketts, whole chickens...you name it.  

Has anyone smoked burgers?  We want to try that this afternoon and were wondering how long they would take.  We want to make pork burgers with ground pork.  We'll probably make 1/4 lb to 1/2 lb burgers...six burgers total.  I can't see that taking more than an hour or two but I really have no idea.  Any help would be appreciated!!!!


----------



## meateater (Jul 10, 2011)

Smoked burgers are great! Have you tried a stuffed burger? Maybe some green chiles would be good. Check out the stufz burger link in my signature, you could always make some by hand also.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 10, 2011)

We do it all the time pork, beef, & turkey burgers. They only take a couple of hours, depending on how thick they are. Just check them with a probe. To be safe they need to be 160 IT since they are ground meat. If you stuff them they will take a little longer. If you take them off at 150-155 then rest them for 10-15 minutes they will come up to 160. Good luck & happy eating!


----------

